# Natural FET in June - Anyone Else?



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

we've recently had a bfn from our first icsi cycle    but are going for a natural fet in june.  

just wondering if there's anyone else on here gearing up for the same?

wishing x


----------



## jesusloveme (May 12, 2008)

hi i had fail circle last week as well ivf i ve got six day 6 blasts left am too scared to do fet am thinking of june/july or so but dont know what to do i ve been      for few days now but found this site helpful .

so sorry about ur bfn just know that u are not alone i really know how u re feelling cause i ve been there as well           ur way.


----------



## jenny_b (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello Girls

We had our first failed ICSI in Feb this year. We are planning our first natural FET for June and it looks like ET will be around 5th. 

When we got our BFN I was determined to proceed to next stage of treatment ASAP but our consultant encouraged me to take a couple of months to let my body and mind recover. I'm so pleased I did. I really feel physically and mentally ready. I even did a test run of detecting my LH surge last month just to be sure I don't miss it! Its weird seeing those two lines show up on the ovulation test. You can help but wish it was a pregnancy stick instead. 

Wishing you all the best of luck. Keep me posted on your progress. 

Jen xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Girls,

I was due to have a natural FET on tuesday but it was cancelled as i started spotting at the weekend and they didn't want to take the chance but it is definatley going ahead in June, even if i have to do it myself cause i am pulling my hair out , so i would love to have some FET buddies 

My a/f is due on the 28th May and i always surge on cd11 so i estimate my transfer will be around the 8th/9th June.....   

Wishing i am so sorry about your BFN  i know how you feel, i couldn't have a e/t after my IVF as i developed OHSS, then my 1st Natural FET in February ended early with a BFN , so i am keeping my fingers crossed that No2 will be my BFP 

Jenny it looks like there will only be a few days between us........GOOD LUCK!!

Tracyxx_


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

im having a natural fet hoping to be the first week in june

im risking it all and taking 3 vertified embryos to blastocyst


----------



## EJAY (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi there,
I had a my first failed IVF last Nov and am having natural FET in June.
Just spent the weekend with my best friend's 8 week old and am keeping fingers crossed more than ever now.
xxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Ejay i know how you feel, i just got the news that my cousin and his wife are expecting their first baby at christmas. I am happy for them but it makes things so hard having babies around 

We are very similar as my 1st failed IVF was in October, fingers crossed June is our month!!.......     

Tracyxx_


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi everyone,

sorry for starting a topic and then not sticking with it!  we've since found out that our con would prefer us to wait till july for our fet so we're going to take his advice and hold off for a month.

good luck to everyone fet-ing in june!!  

wishing x


----------



## jenny_b (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Wishing - Good luck with it in July. I'll be thinking of you. I think you are wise to follow your consultants advice though. I didn't realise until looking at your history that your last treatment was only in April. We were advised to wait 3 months. It's been hell waiting but I really do feel ready for whatever FET throws at me now! 

It looks like ful steam ahead for us this month. I am day 7 now and my surge is usually around day 18. Still hoping for ET week commencing 2nd June. Im panicing at the moment that my surge doesn't fall on a Thursday as I have to wait 3 days for ET and my clinic is closed on a Sunday. They said if that happens I'll just have to waint another month!  

Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jenny,

I am in the same boat, i am on cd4 now and am due to surge around cd11 (wednesday) so i am just hoping i surge on time so they can do my e/t next Friday or like you i might end up cancelled until July because my clinic don't do transfers at the weekends......... 

Fingers crossed for us both
Tracyxx


----------



## jenny_b (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello......

Dont know if anyone is still on this thread

Well if anyone is listening I had my surge today........yipeeeeee......I'm so pleased I didn't miss it! I was paraniod I would. Stupid I know, but I think 've said before 'there is always something to worry about!'.

Can't call the clinic until tomorrow morning as they are closed today. I'm hoping that won't be a problem   Does anyone know??

I'm hoping that transfer will be Wednesday or Thursday. No time off work for me. I took a week off last time and it didn't make any difference! We have a quiet weekend planned next wekend so I'm hoping that will aid implantation. 

Is anyone else going for transfer soon? Tracy - how are you getting on? 

xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well i've had bloods done on monday & wednesday and they where both neg- so i am back up again tommorrow morning, i'm hoping for my surge tomorrow so my e/t can go ahead on Friday or that will be me cancelled again for another month as the GRI is closed over the weekend.

I will come back with an update tomorrow
Tracyxx


----------



## jenny_b (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi 

Well I had my ET yesterday with 2 5 cell embryos . Trying to relax now and not think about things too much. I think thats what killed me the most last time. I had constantly analysed everything so Im going to try to carry on as normal as possible - easier said than done! 

No plans for me this weekend. Just want to relax and chill out. Luckily work have allowed me to work from home for today and tomorrow so I feel like Im having along weekend really. I need to make the most of it as Im sure I'll be on knicker watch from next week! 

Fingers crossed for you all (and me!) . Tracy - good luck, hope you get the results you're after from your bloods today. 

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

jenny_b - im so sorry hunny   

wishing - its not long now fingers crossed


----------

